# 2007 25Rss For Sale



## Sully (Jun 30, 2015)

Excellent condition 
2007 Keystone Outback 25rss

Equilizer hitch and sway bars
Atwood power tongue jack 
Queen bed slide out
Bunks (bottom bunk flips up to slide bikes in side door or for other storage)
Power slide with jack-knife sofa bed
Table converts to another bed
Outdoor Kitchen

Selling fully loaded, just bring your toothbrush!
Includes bedding, pots, pans, dishes, cups, silverware, cooking utensils, towels, rugs
Also including Honda 2000i generator ($1000 retail value), super quiet, high end generator, very handy to have

$13,500

I can't get any pics to upload...sorry, I will try again later


----------



## MKA (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi - just curious if your trailer is still available. And if so, if you are able to post the pictures yet or if you can email them? Thanks much!



Sully said:


> Excellent condition
> 2007 Keystone Outback 25rss
> 
> Equilizer hitch and sway bars
> ...


----------

